
MLP based network which learns and play T-Rex game all by itself - ksashikumar
https://github.com/amaneureka/T-Rex/
======
amaneureka
A fun project T-Rex Chrome game player using machine learning. - MultiLayer
Preceptron Neural Network (Tanh Layer) - Unsupervised Learning repo:
[https://github.com/amaneureka/T-Rex/](https://github.com/amaneureka/T-Rex/)
demo: [http://amaneureka.github.io/T-Rex/](http://amaneureka.github.io/T-Rex/)

